# Best facial exfoliater



## LoveMU (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I need help finding a really good exfoliater for my face.  My skin is very oily and it peels every week because I use Retin-A, boo!  It looks like crap when it peels and I really just want the skin to be smooth.  My skin is not sensitive, it is just really oily and peely lol.  

Any suggestions!

Thanks so much!


----------



## saba (Nov 16, 2008)

hi dere , i,ve got a perfect solution 4 u , hmmm take 2 or 3 asprin without coating , normally u wud get it at walgreens 100 tablets (not capsules as they r coated 4 easy swallowing )for 99 cents , put few drops of water on the tablets and rub on ur face as u wud with an exfoliater ,and viola uve got baby smooth skin .dont over do it once a week is fine. hth


----------



## Hilly (Nov 16, 2008)

I like the cheap St. Ives apricot scrub!


----------



## kimmy (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_I like the cheap St. Ives apricot scrub!_

 
me too! burt's bees citrus facial scrub is really nice, too...it makes your face feel all soft and smooth after you use it.


----------



## stacylynne (Nov 16, 2008)

Here are a couple of really good options for exfoliating:
- I use Neova microdermobrasion scub, I use it 2x a week it has really tiny beads in it so it won't scratch ur skin

- stated above the asprin in water

- Oatmeal- yes, that's right old fashioned oatmeal, heat it up in a pot or in the microwave let it cool down (you don't want to burn your face) this really does work, actually when I was a teenager I had really bad acne this is how I cleansed my face.

- you can also have fun in the kitchen & make your own from apricot seeds, honey, avacodo, aloe, or what ever you want to add

after exfoliating you always want to follow up with a good moisterizer

Good luck & every one should designate 1 beauty day a week.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Nov 17, 2008)

I use alba pineapple facial scrub. It works pretty well, I have no complaints.


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 17, 2008)

I really like the Avon Microdermabrasion dial up exfoliator.  It has worked wonders for my acne scars.


----------



## Temptasia (Nov 17, 2008)

aspirin mask/scrub


----------



## STolEn_KisS (Nov 17, 2008)

St.Ives!


----------



## ohnna-lee (Nov 17, 2008)

Mario Badescu Rolling Peel (kind of like Biore but gentler)

Dermalogica Prep Scrub (Has corn husks that are nonabrasive to the skin)

I use Retin A and have had the same problem with peeling. You might want to see if you can get a different moisturizer to combat the oil.


----------



## Stephy171 (Nov 17, 2008)

im going to have to say MAC's Green Gel Cleanserr... it works wondersss! im going to have to try this asprin maskk thinggyyy lol very innovative ideasss!


----------



## colormepretty (Dec 19, 2008)

Aspirin + honey is my favorite exfoliator mask! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





In fact, I should make some right now! ^_^;


----------



## Martins999 (Dec 19, 2008)

I like very much micro-d peeling from E.Lauder,really works wonders for me,I also have oily/combination skin


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 20, 2008)

I've been using estee lauder "so polished" ..wow!! you should try it.


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 22, 2008)

I find physical exfoliators don't work for me when I peel.  I use an AHA lotion (Neutrogena Healthy Skin) to get rid of the peely skin.


----------



## xxsgtigressxx (Dec 22, 2008)

i loooove mac's microfine refinisher. LOVE LOVE LOVE. I use it once a week before I put a mask on and my skin has never looked so good!


----------



## AllisonWeaver (Dec 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *saba* 

 
_hi dere , i,ve got a perfect solution 4 u , hmmm take 2 or 3 asprin without coating , normally u wud get it at walgreens 100 tablets (not capsules as they r coated 4 easy swallowing )for 99 cents , put few drops of water on the tablets and rub on ur face as u wud with an exfoliater ,and viola uve got baby smooth skin .dont over do it once a week is fine. hth_

 
Please do not make suggestions dealing with medication unless you are qualified to do so. Some one could easily be harmed by these suggestions, so it's best to not make them period if you are not positive of their effects.
Those educated in this area - doctors - have repeatedly warned against this, because you can easily absorb too much of the medication in to your body through your skin. Aspirin does not have to be taken orally to be absorbed in to the body.
Taking aspirin as prescribed on the package, or as prescribed by your doctor is fine. But when taking it in a different way such as this, please be sure to run it by your doctor first!


----------



## Miss. Herzeleid (Dec 27, 2008)

St. Ives Apricot Scrub is a good one, it works really well.
Also Lush does one called Ocean Salt i think....it has peices of natural sea salt in it, its quite harsh. But its my favourite.


----------



## Septemba (Dec 27, 2008)

I've been using a microfibre cloth to exfoliate and it's the best thing I've used to date. My skin is so sensitive that even oatmeal or bicarb pisses it off. I know yours isn't, but maybe you want to look into the cloths anyway? I know some people on the acne.org regimen use it.


----------



## user79 (Dec 28, 2008)

Aspirin!

I have a how-to video on my youtube channel


----------



## OfficerJenny (Dec 28, 2008)

Origins Modern Friction <3


----------



## zzoester (Dec 28, 2008)

I stay away from manual exfoliators. If you insist on using them, try to find one that has very small grains in it to gently exfoliate your face (like EL So Polished) instead of the cheaper alternatives with large grains that can tear your skin (like St Ive's apricot scrub). 

I personally use (and suggest) chemical exfoliation. I mainly use Paula's Choice products for exfoliation immediately after cleansing at night, like the 2% BHA liquid (but you'll want to start with 1% probably if you do not use BHA currently, and then transition to 2%). I have combo skin but really tend to me oily in my t zone and this truly combats any unwanted oilies! I follow that up with the 8%AHA gel (also from PC). Wait 30 min before applying any other products like moisturizer. 

My skin has never looked better and I'm so glad I've figured this out. I have been exfoliating this way for 8 months and my skin texture is amazing and the BHA and AHA have solved problems with inconsistency, texture issues, clogged pores, oily areas, etc. I would never go back to manual exfoliation again because there is no need for me to do so. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Maybe this isn't what you are looking for but I hope it can help in some way.


----------



## Septemba (Dec 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zzoester* 

 
_I stay away from manual exfoliators. If you insist on using them, try to find one that has very small grains in it to gently exfoliate your face (like EL So Polished) instead of the cheaper alternatives with large grains that can tear your skin (like St Ive's apricot scrub). 

I personally use (and suggest) chemical exfoliation. I mainly use Paula's Choice products for exfoliation immediately after cleansing at night, like the 2% BHA liquid (but you'll want to start with 1% probably if you do not use BHA currently, and then transition to 2%). I have combo skin but really tend to me oily in my t zone and this truly combats any unwanted oilies! I follow that up with the 8%AHA gel (also from PC). Wait 30 min before applying any other products like moisturizer. 

My skin has never looked better and I'm so glad I've figured this out. I have been exfoliating this way for 8 months and my skin texture is amazing and the BHA and AHA have solved problems with inconsistency, texture issues, clogged pores, oily areas, etc. I would never go back to manual exfoliation again because there is no need for me to do so. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe this isn't what you are looking for but I hope it can help in some way._

 
Thank you for sharing this!

I'm about to start with Paula's Choice 1% BHA. I put off reading about chemical exfoliants for so long, I guess it just seemed too 'involved'? I was interested in combining AHA/BHA too.

Did you get any purging or weirdness when you started on the BHA? Any advice?


----------



## wifey806 (Dec 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AllisonWeaver* 

 
_Please do not make suggestions dealing with medication unless you are qualified to do so. Some one could easily be harmed by these suggestions, so it's best to not make them period if you are not positive of their effects.
Those educated in this area - doctors - have repeatedly warned against this, because you can easily absorb too much of the medication in to your body through your skin. Aspirin does not have to be taken orally to be absorbed in to the body.
Taking aspirin as prescribed on the package, or as prescribed by your doctor is fine. But when taking it in a different way such as this, please be sure to run it by your doctor first!_

 
it's ok lol... there are _worse_ things on the internet


----------



## zzoester (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Septemba* 

 
_Thank you for sharing this!

I'm about to start with Paula's Choice 1% BHA. I put off reading about chemical exfoliants for so long, I guess it just seemed too 'involved'? I was interested in combining AHA/BHA too.

Did you get any purging or weirdness when you started on the BHA? Any advice? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hey, np! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What skin type are you? I'm a true combo; oily in the t-zone and sometimes dry in other areas (like around my mouth). I actually started with the 2% BHA from PC because I wanted to correct my oily t-zone pronto because no matter WHAT primers, powder, etc I used my makeup was affected and I was annoyed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So, yea...I personally had no issue starting with the 2% but if you have dry to normal skin I would definitely start with the 1% BHA. If you are only planning on BHA I'd get the gel. I love how it feels and you will find that a little goes a long way....I go through 2 bottles of liquid BHA for every bottle of gel. So, you'll save $$ in the long run if you use gel. Now, if you want to use the 8% AHA from PC *which I TOTALLY recommend, btw!* then you'll want to get that in the gel form, as well. 

I started with both BHA and AHA from day one. I purged for three weeks. Honestly, by the third week I was getting annoyed....but in the long run, it's REALLY not that bad. Of course at the time I was overly dramatic about getting a couple of zits but it wasn't anything major at all. Typically, you'll purge for about 2 wks but it could last up to 4 wks. I actually got a little dry and had a bit of peeling from the BHA/AHA, which can also be a typical response. Once you are adapted, you should notice your skin equalize and become really balanced.  It's really worth it. During the course of purging you'll watch your skin change on a daily basis. I personally found it really interesting. It felt cool, it look different. Then, the next day a little blemish might pop up during this period but I'm really glad I stuck through it. It's SO worth it. I can honestly say it's one of the best decision I have made in 2008. 

I figure if you are going to start the BHA, you may as well incorporate the AHA. You will actually find they are really effective when used together. The PC exfoliants are safe enough to start out using every night. Apply the BHA first, wait until it dries and then apply the AHA and wait 30 minutes. Any blemishes you noticed in the first few weeks were already hanging out under your skin to begin with, it might seem overwhelming because they pop up all at once. But manageable! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 At first you might notice a warm feeling after application that might last a few minutes and it's totally normal. It freaked me out at first but it's all good. It's the result of the acids attacking the intercellular bonds between skin cells and even after the feeling goes away, it will continue to function for another 20-30 minutes as long as no other products are applied to your skin. So, it's really important to wait half an hour before applying your moisturizer or other products to your face that will alter the ph because you want the exfoliants to function effectively. Use of AHA/BHA will also help your moisturizer function better.  

The good thing about PC in general is that it's free of irritants, ph-correct, and high in antioxidants. It's a great go-to line but there are certainly others out there that are good, too. For the BHA and AHA, it's hard to beat the quality and price, though. Great deal. 

Let me know if you have any other questions about the BHA. I hope you like it!


----------



## mizuki~ (Dec 30, 2008)

Lush's Ocean Salt....amazinggg! Makes my skin sooo smooth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



LUSH -- Facial Care Products: Ocean Salt Cleanser (normal to oily skin)


----------



## saba (Dec 30, 2008)

hi , yes i,m no professional i just gave my opinion ,i,m not endorsing it in any way , i just thot i wud help someone somewhere ...


----------

